# Can You Train Them?



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm doing a Piranha FAQ and eventually a Red Belly caresheet for my LFS, since I finally get to work there.







The only question we get a lot that I don't seem to have an answer for is this:

Can you train Piranhas?

I bet you can. We get lots of people asking about it but we're never sure what to say. Usually our answer is "train them to do what exactly?" But I guess my basic question is can they be trained to do anything? I doubt they do tricks.









Well let me know what you think. I want to get this FAQ sheet done ASAP so I can get to work on the caresheet and be done with it. Thanks guys.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

about all I can think that you may be able to train them for is feeding time. whenever feeding time comes near my fish come to the same spot I feed them. but other than that I have no idea

pretty sure they wont roll over though.


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

i agree with the feeding time thing.... when i started feeding my fish i turned off the bright light and turned off all the ights in the room and only had a dim red light in the tank on... so here is what i found

- now that they are used to the light:
- they dont swim in a frenzy during feeding time unless light is on
- they dont start feeding untill food has hit the bottom and they know its there
- when the red light turns on the fish swim to the top of the tank and start getting roudy... swim much faster
- even if food is not in the water... red light= top of tank +swimming fasttt
- now i only feed them feed them with the light... the light goes on and they get ready
- very cool to watch

i dunno too much about it but a pioneering pyschologist ivan pavlov (i think) did the same thing with dogs. my experiments have lead me to the conclusion that like pavlovs "conditioned response" with dogs can also be apllied to fish.

this game actually teaches a lot.... play for a few second then read the end result after getting the "diploma"

http://nobelprize.org/medicine/educational/pavlov/index.html


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

I taught my fish how to play dead...I just cant get it to stop.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

moeplz said:


> I taught my fish how to play dead...I just cant get it to stop.


To funny


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

moeplz said:


> I taught my fish how to play dead...I just cant get it to stop.


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

you can train them to eat different kinds of food


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

coolermaster said:


> you can train them to eat different kinds of food


I dont know if I would call that training. eventually anything will eat whats put infront of it.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Gut said:


> i dunno too much about it but a pioneering pyschologist ivan pavlov (i think) did the same thing with dogs. my experiments have lead me to the conclusion that like pavlovs "conditioned response" with dogs can also be apllied to fish.


Pavlov test has also been applied to earthworms (giving light during feeding and finally only light with the same response).

This, however, is not learning. It is conditioning. It does not require higher brain function like active thinking or understanding abstract concepts. Learning on the other hand is higher thinking. Learning as concept means that an individual can use the learnt case or fact somewhere else without conditioning.

The truth is that fishes and amphibians are not capable of this.

Regards,


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

I think my cat is as smart as we are, besides chasing the laser pen. And most animals around us communicate with each other in some sense or another. You'll hear from some guys i think in a little bit that have had p's for a long time. I'll post the video but i saw an asian guy make Goldfish swim like syncronized swimmers. Together around perfectly spaced. Doing patterns, and following his hands. If goldfish can remember that many tricks P's can do high school math.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

the only training you can do with piranha are feeding time, which most peoples agree with it.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Mandy&Gal said:


> I'm doing a Piranha FAQ and eventually a Red Belly caresheet for my LFS, since I finally get to work there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to be more specific with that question. If you ask, "Can I train a Piranha to do anything?" The answer would be yes, there are certain things that they can be "trained" to do. If you ask, "Can I train Piranha?" There is no definite answer for that. The only reply you would get in return is another question. Figure out what you want to "train" them to do, then we can give you a better answer.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

i am traing my piranhas to feed from my hand 
or more like this rubber airline food holder but yeah they can be taught certain things as in they learn where the food is if always in the same spot and they have sensory recognition like the light scenario that Gut was talking about 
but i dont think you can get the to jump through hoops or roll over


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

My Little reds have learnt to Look behind the filters for food.. I didnt teach them obviously but I think Its kinda intresting how they now go behind the Top part of the filter where the current traps pellets and get food. And Its not that they just happen to come across it.. but they actually go right to the same place when they run out of pellets in the main feeding area.


----------



## dasfzero (Mar 4, 2006)

Have you ever heard of Pavlovs dog?



PiranhaStein said:


> I think my cat is as smart as we are, besides chasing the laser pen. And most animals around us communicate with each other in some sense or another. You'll hear from some guys i think in a little bit that have had p's for a long time. I'll post the video but i saw an asian guy make Goldfish swim like syncronized swimmers. Together around perfectly spaced. Doing patterns, and following his hands. If goldfish can remember that many tricks P's can do high school math.


my cat larned how to open doors! genious!


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah those are the answers I was expecting. Thanks for the insight guys.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

Gut said:


> i agree with the feeding time thing.... when i started feeding my fish i turned off the bright light and turned off all the ights in the room and only had a dim red light in the tank on... so here is what i found
> 
> - now that they are used to the light:
> - they dont swim in a frenzy during feeding time unless light is on
> ...


yep, its called classical conditioning it works in men too..







I believe this theory works best with food. I have not trainned my P's yet but I am working on my Oscar....everytime I feed him I throw in a small ball. when he hits the ball he gets the food. The ball will eventually be associated with the food and therefore he will hit it harder the more hungry he is.

I think its great that you are researching issues to give your customers the best accurate information. Keep up the good work!!!!!


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i've trained mine to eat from my hand, i don't know if you want to tell customers they can do that though.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

I have trained mine to eat crap sleep swim and chase eachother. Wait they new how to do that.....I have not trained them to do anything exept be happy when I come around cause I bring food.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont think they are "trained" but more condtioned

to a repeatative routine, like feeding


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

ya i saw one guy on here that would tap on the glass everytime he fed his ps, and now wen he tapped on the glass all the ps rushed the glass...it wa pretty cool


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> ya i saw one guy on here that would tap on the glass everytime he fed his ps, and now wen he tapped on the glass all the ps rushed the glass...it wa pretty cool


yes i saw that too. it took me a few months but i got my rbp to do it too. you just have to make sure that when you tap on the glass you feed them. they will come up to the top of the water, it was really cool. i wish i didn't sell them


----------

